# What color are your cat's "evil" eyes?



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

:smile:

I mean, what color reflects off their retinas when their pupils are dilated and light is shining into their eyes? Sabrina, who has green eyes, has golden-orange reflections. Sidonie, who is blue-eyed, has pink-red reflections. 

What about your cats?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Abby's eyes shine either green or gold, whereas Muffs blue eyes shine red. On the other thread, we were discussing the gene that results in pointed coloration in cats. That same lack gene results in blue eyes, and the lack of pigment at the back of the cat's blue eyes results in a red shine. So, I believe all blue-eyed cats have red "evil" eyes!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Probably right, and it probably explains the red-eye in photographs of blue-eyed people. Does anyone have a cat with yellow or brownish eyes? What color do they reflect?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

gold eyes reflect green


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Yup, I believe mine reflect red (both have blue eyes). When Apollo was having his eye infection problems last week and it changed greenish-brown it started reflecting yellow: http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii293/saitenyo/IMG_3149.jpg

Now that his eye is clearing up it's back to reflecting its usual red!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Ooo- there's an "eye-shine" thread around somewhere...

Simone's reflect red/orange since he has blue eyes.
(baby pic)









Pumpkin's,goldish eyes, change from yellow to green to orange depending on the angle.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ahhh...evil-eyed pictures! Well, in that case, here's evil-eyed Muffs hiding underneath the Christmas tree:


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Susan, I think you need to have your tree checked; there's something living under there!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra's are red....I am not sure of Nutty's, green I think.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Bella has red "evil eyes" her eye color is one yellow and one blue.
Kitter has yellow "evil eyes" and his eye color is gold/yellow.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Oops! Kitter has yellow/green eyes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Blue/Green.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I would say yellow/green for my Little Pumpkin

Spooky Little Pumpkin


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I've noticed that while my cats get the red "evil eyes" in up-close pictures, when I take pictures from far away their eyes reflect gold instead. I like to call them "laser beam eyes!"

Here are my favorite laser beam eye photos:
Athena and Apollo:









And just Apollo:


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww, Athena looks like she could be Apollo's baby in that picture!

Kittywitty- that's a cute picture of Little Pumpkin


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Both Miu and Jack has yellow/green evil eyes. And it's funny, why do cats get that evil eye look?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> Both Miu and Jack has yellow/green evil eyes. And it's funny, why do cats get that evil eye look?


Cats have a special membrane on the back of their eyes that allows them to see in the dark much better than you or I can. When light reflects off this membrane, the cat’s eyes appear to glow in the dark.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, Muffs...you iz so scawwy undah dat twee!!! lol


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> Oh, Muffs...you iz so scawwy undah dat twee!!! lol


LOL! 

Muffs says "Yeah...but at least this way I get some peace and quiet away from my bratty little sister"!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

I love the pictures!! Oddly enough I don't have any evil eyed pics of the girls, I always take pictures of them when they are in natural light and their pupils are constricted. I need to catch some!


----------

